# Anyone use the Black Body Little Buddy Conveyor Dryer?



## Locklear (Nov 24, 2006)

I've been looking for a small dryer that will allow me to print on a 6-color, 4-station press without slowing down my run.

I'm considering the Little Buddy, but have also been told that the shirts may have to be run through the tunnel more than once and that I may run out of room on the belt when printing quickly

Can anyone make any recommendations?

Thanks.


----------



## propsuper (Mar 23, 2008)

We have and still use a lil buddy. It has givin us good service for the past 5 or so yrs. We have never had a problem with having to run the shirt thru again. We are a small operation ( ma and pa ) but can still print and cure shirts at reasonable speed with the lil oven. The only problem we have had is the belt motor, but a trip to grainger and an hour of work fixed that.


----------



## out da box (May 1, 2007)

I have one. Replaced the heat element with a high wattage 230 volt model. It burns! Gets REALLY HOT! And the belt flies! Never had a problem with uncured shirts with the new 2300 watt panel. Can't turn the heat up to 100% wihtout the belt being wide open. 

I got a Lawson Omega 2412 with 3 heat panels last month, but the belt moves too slow, gonna have to replace the motor as this one is geared too slow.


----------



## Addison (Jun 12, 2008)

i also own the little buddy and have a 6-color press. i did have some problems with cotton/poly shirt when i had to cure the front once and the back once because it scorched the shirt. after that happened we bought the heat control. that is the only thing i don't like is that it doesn't tell you how hot it is so you have to use a temperature gun. hope this is helps but i am still a screening novice.

just curious, to all you other little buddy owners. what speed do you run you're belt at? i keep mine running at 30.


----------



## SOBER (Aug 6, 2007)

i purchased the same dryer also with the 220v.2300 watts or 3000 cant remember right now, but before that i was using the flash and boy am' i in heaven now....but ya' 
i dont have the heat control ,but at 30 fpm 
seems to do the job 4 me...i do the good ol'
stretch test and it has'nt failed me yet...


----------



## heavenlydesign (Jan 19, 2010)

I have the little buddy 5 foot dryer and it works great you just have to be careful how you lay the shirts down ant on larger shirts it gets a little tight but it realy saves on space compaired to the larger ones


----------



## alwilson (Jan 26, 2013)

I am about to purchase this from Ryonet and just noticed the online assembly instructions. It looks like you need an engineering degree to put this thing together. Can any of you guys let me know if it was difficult or just looks that way?


----------



## joe123 (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm wondering the same thing. How difficult is this thing to assemble?


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

If you can assemble most furniture or desk that come un assembled you should be able to do this in a few hours.


----------



## easyteesprinting (Aug 6, 2016)

What belt speed do you run the bbc little buddy 2 at. And the level for heat control


----------



## alwilson (Jan 26, 2013)

easyteesprinting said:


> What belt speed do you run the bbc little buddy 2 at. And the level for heat control


Just depends on the garment and type of ink used. 100% Cotton shirts go slower than Poly blends or 100% poly. Get a temp gun and experiment. You want plastisol to get to 330º or more. Once you the shirt comes out you should be able to stretch the ink without any cracking. If it cracks it is under cured.


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 2, 2006)

I have one. The assembly instructions are easy to understand. I didn't like the dryer until I got the heat control. I had to run the belt too fast and was worried the shirts weren't in the tunnel long enough. But now I like it fine though as metioned above with large shirts and especially hoodies you need to be a little creative to get them through.

I've been using it for years and just like Frank I had to replace the motor once (actually the motor was fine just the internal gear started slipping. No replacement part for that so I had to spend more than a hundred bucks because of a twenty cent part...Oh well.)


----------

